
Apple makes mobility data available to aid Covid-19 efforts - chrishawes
https://www.apple.com/covid19/mobility
======
Gravyness
Pretty cool to see the difference of when each country started being affected
and how each deviate from the most frequent drop, which happens at the week
between the 8th of March and the 14th.

I highly recommend weekly normalization (average or median) because people
usually don't use Maps on Sunday, it seems, so data is all jagged.

I'm happy that I could see, from this data, that weekly usage is increasing
slowly but steadily in the last 30 days where I live (which would imply the
gears are starting to turn again) and forecasting predicts that in another 7
weeks usage will be back to normal, but I think it's still early get good
predictions.

------
rkwasny
No additional tracking of people is needed, Google/Apple/Telcos already know
where exactly have you been in the last few weeks.

~~~
gsnedders
From the page:

> This data is generated by counting the number of requests made to Apple Maps
> for directions in select countries/regions and cities.

There's no actual tracking here.

